# Darf ich mein Haustier WoW spielen lassen?



## D3rR0fl3r (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Miteinander,
mein WoW Account ist aus verschiedenen Gründen, unteranderem auch aus zeitlichen, seit einiger Zeit gekündigt.
Nun habe ich mich gefragt, ob ich den Account reaktivieren und mir einen Affen anschaffen und diesem dass WoW spielen beibringen sollte, so dass dieses Tier mir den ganzen Tag über, während ich Arbeite, Mats farmt.

Meine Frage: 
Wird dies von Blizzard gestattet?
Eigentlich würde dass ja nun als Account Sharing gelten, aber andererseits ist es meines Wissens doch erlaubt, Familienmitglieder mit dem selben Account spielen zu lassen.

Das Problem wäre ja, dass das Tier sich wohl ähnlich wie ein Bot anstellen würde und deswegen auch die Aufmerksamkeit der Gamemaster erregen würde.
Eine Konversation mit dem Gamemaster könnte für das Tier etwas zu schwierig sein und würde zwangsläufig zum Ban führen.
Wenn ich nun aber ein Video als Beweis, dass der Affe und nicht ein Bot WoW spielt, an Blizzard senden würde, könnte dieser Ban umgangen werden.
Aber wie gesagt, natürlich nur, wenn dies von Blizzard gestattet werden würde, sonst würde dieser Schritt nichts bringen und das arme Tier müsste auf Entzug. Das wäre nicht nur Grausam, das wäre Tierquälerei!

Eure Meinung bitte!

Edit: Oh, sehe gerade, Falsche Abteilung, bitte in Allgemeine Diskussion verschieben


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mir diverse Randomgruppen anschaue, wird dies bereits von einigen tausend Spielern erfolgreich praktiziert.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. Juli 2010)

Epic Troll is Epic? Oo 




Naja Würde unter Umständen sogar gehn *gg*


----------



## Schaitan (12. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diverse Randomgruppen anschaue, wird dies bereits von einigen tausend Spielern erfolgreich praktiziert.



AMEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (12. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Epic Troll is Epic? Oo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin kein Troll, wie du in meiner Signatur sehen kannst, spiele ich einen Tauren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (12. Juli 2010)

DAS ist mal ein geiler Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde wenn dann aber nur einen Schimpansen an den Rechner sitzen, da dieser dem Menschen im Erbgut noch am ähnlichsten ist und deshalb nicht so Verdacht schöpft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (12. Juli 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Meine Frage:
> Wird dies von Blizzard gestattet?
> Eigentlich würde dass ja nun als Account Sharing gelten, aber andererseits ist es meines Wissens doch erlaubt, Familienmitglieder mit dem selben Account spielen zu lassen.
> 
> Das




Tolles Familienmitglied hast du da, ist das dein Bruder oder was?


----------



## Duselette (12. Juli 2010)

dann würde ich vorher auf einen Troll switchen, denn der kommt einen Affen am nächsten...

und nein, auch so sehr wie du es beteuerst, ist das ein Trollversuch...


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (12. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Tolles Familienmitglied hast du da, ist das dein Bruder oder was?



Wie du dem Threadtitel entnehmen kannst, wäre dass mein Haustier.
Viele Leute setzten Haustiere mit Familienmitgliedern gleich!


----------



## milanese (12. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diverse Randomgruppen anschaue, wird dies bereits von einigen tausend Spielern erfolgreich praktiziert.



Made my day XD


----------



## Volusenus (12. Juli 2010)

Frag doch 'mal, ob Orakel-Paule Lust auf WoW hat. 

Bei dessen Glück gewinnt der jeden Bedarfswurf und findet stets alle Titanerzvorkommen, sowie Frostlotus, etc.


----------



## Liberiana (12. Juli 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde dass ja nun als Account Sharing gelten, aber andererseits ist es meines Wissens doch erlaubt, Familienmitglieder mit dem selben Account spielen zu lassen.



Nein.
Der Account gehört NUR dir, und deswegen ist auch deine Frage beantwortet.



> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html
> 3. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie unter keinen Umständen
> (6) Dritte (ausgenommen ein (1) Minderjähriger, für den Sie den Account eröffnet haben) auf Ihrem Account spielen lassen, insbesondere zum Zweck der Inanspruchnahme sog. "power leveling services", d.h. der Bezahlung von Dritten, die für Ihren Account spielen;


----------



## likoria (12. Juli 2010)

Das ist...epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. nimm dirn PC bot und schreib Affe drauf wird billiger den musst du nicht füttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (12. Juli 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Das ist...epic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nunja, das mag sein, aber Bots werden von Blizzard nicht geduldet. Ein Affe dagegen.. wer hat schon was gegen Affen?



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> DAS ist mal ein geiler Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis, werde ich tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:


Liberiana schrieb:


> Nein.
> Der Account gehört NUR dir, und deswegen ist auch deine Frage beantwortet.



Und wenn ich dem Affen einen eigenen Account einrichte, und mir die Sachen einfach zuschicken lasse?


----------



## White_Sky (12. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diverse Randomgruppen anschaue, wird dies bereits von einigen tausend Spielern erfolgreich praktiziert.



Ein Affe spielt doch besser WoW als diese 'Menschen'.


----------



## dustail (12. Juli 2010)

<sarkasmus>

nicht das es am ende heißt, die affen nehmen den chinesen die arbeitsplätze weg 

</sarkasmus>


----------



## DeathDragon (12. Juli 2010)

Alternativ kannst du auch einen Chinese adoptieren und ihn spielen lassen.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (12. Juli 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst du auch einen Chinese adoptieren und ihn spielen lassen.



Und wer kocht den Reis? Dem Affen kann ich Trockenfutter geben.
Trotzdem danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Renox110 (12. Juli 2010)

8/10


----------



## Thori'dal (12. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diverse Randomgruppen anschaue, wird dies bereits von einigen tausend Spielern erfolgreich praktiziert.



best xD


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (12. Juli 2010)

Frag mal im offizielen WoW-Forum beim Gamemaster-Kundendienst.

Ich wette, ein GM erlaubt es dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Juli 2010)

Ein Schimpanse hätte auch den Vorteil, dass er nicht von Warden erkannt werden könnte, obwohl er wie ein Bot funktioniert.

Aber du kannst dem Affen ja ein /dnd oder /afk einrichten, mit dem Hinweis, dass ein Affe spielt und man sich nicht wundern soll.

Glaube, wenn du dem Schimpansen einen eigenen Account einrichtest, sollte das auch mit Blizzard's AGB ok sein. Ansonsten könnte das wirklich unter Account Sharing fallen. Aber wenn jemand nachfragt, kann man ja immernoch sagen, dass der kleine Bruder / kleine Sohn / Tochter gespielt hat.

Ist aber auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Raindog (12. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diverse Randomgruppen anschaue, wird dies bereits von einigen tausend Spielern erfolgreich praktiziert.



Amen, allerdings hättest du den Thread gleich dicht machen sollen -.-


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (12. Juli 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Frag mal im offizielen WoW-Forum beim Gamemaster-Kundendienst.
> 
> Ich wette, ein GM erlaubt es dir.
> 
> ...



Kann ich leider nicht, da mein WoW Account noch auf Eis gelegt ist. Sonst würde ichs tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht möchte ja jemand anderes für mich Fragen?


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Juli 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Amen, allerdings hättest du den Thread gleich dicht machen sollen -.-


Wieso? Bietet doch genug Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## Liberiana (12. Juli 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dem Affen einen eigenen Account einrichte, und mir die Sachen einfach zuschicken lasse?



Dann dürftest du auf den Account nicht zugreifen, deswegen müsste der Affe dir die Sachen schicken, dann wäre das okay, denke ich *lol*.


----------



## Kuman (12. Juli 2010)

Ich unterstütze den TE voll und ganz. Affen an die macht! jeder sollte einen haben...vorallem mit hut und weste^^


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Juli 2010)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Dann dürftest du auf den Account nicht zugreifen, deswegen müsste der Affe dir die Sachen schicken, dann wäre das okay, denke ich *lol*.


Stimmt. Sonst würde der Affe Account Sharing betreiben und könnte dafür gebannt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liberiana (12. Juli 2010)

Kuman schrieb:


> Ich unterstütze den TE voll und ganz. Affen an die macht! jeder sollte einen haben...vorallem mit hut und weste^^



Unser Charly.... Das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kennt das noch wer?


----------



## Unkill (12. Juli 2010)

> Frag mal im offizielen WoW-Forum beim Gamemaster-Kundendienst.
> 
> Ich wette, ein GM erlaubt es dir.
> 
> ...



mach dir nen testaccount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (12. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diverse Randomgruppen anschaue, wird dies bereits von einigen tausend Spielern erfolgreich praktiziert.



Epic Antwort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 made my day




dustail schrieb:


> <sarkasmus>
> 
> nicht das es am ende heißt, die affen nehmen den chinesen die arbeitsplätze weg
> 
> </sarkasmus>



zomfg ololol xD


----------



## Ehnoah (12. Juli 2010)

Das ist wieder eine richtige frage für den Gamemaster Support. Vote für neuen Thread mit Antworten der Gamemaster!

So wie "Was war zuerst da? Die Henne oder das Ei""


----------



## dudubaum (12. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diverse Randomgruppen anschaue, wird dies bereits von einigen tausend Spielern erfolgreich praktiziert.



jo xD


----------



## Vérwanord (12. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem Affen hab ich auch schon versucht. 
Er hat leider nur die meiste Zeit auf 'M' gedrückt und auf die Tastatur uriniert.
Nach Einführen einer Banane in sein Rektum war er für 23 Minuten lang befähigt, 
die richtigen Tasten in der richtigen Reihenfolge zu betätigen (er spielt Paladin).
Steck deinem Jim Pansen einfach ein Banane hinten rein, sollte helfen!


----------



## Petersburg (12. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin ja dafür dass du einen Chinesen Adoptierst, die Farmen schneller und wenn du keinen Reis kochen willst gibst du denen einfach ungekochten reis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Du kannst natürlich auch 2 Chinesen nehmen damit einer den Reis anflanzen & kochen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## djjd (12. Juli 2010)

nein lass ihn als gm arbeiten das bringt geld ein und mer als ein makro	blizzard ist das problem bekannt und wir arbeiten bereits daran braucht er auch nicht drücken xD


----------



## WoWPrOgAmLeR (12. Juli 2010)

Ich würde sagen,dass es erlaubt ist,dass dein Affe auch auf deinem Account Mats farmen darf.Da Blizz schreibt,man darf sich mit anderen einen Acc teilen,es besteht halt nur ein Sicherheitsrisiko.Also AUFPASSEN das dein Affe nicht auf einmal dein Passwort ändert und du es nicht aus ihm herausbekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamez (12. Juli 2010)

rofl xD


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (12. Juli 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde dass ja nun als Account Sharing gelten, aber andererseits ist es meines Wissens doch erlaubt, Familienmitglieder mit dem selben Account spielen zu lassen.


Nein, ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber trotzdem gut geschrieben^^


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (12. Juli 2010)

schreib doch nen ticket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die gms reagiern auf solche fragen eigentlich immer freundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battlefronter (12. Juli 2010)

Ach , die GM's werden das schon durchgehn lassen, die haben doch selber Affen die für sie die Makros drücken.


----------



## Zodttd (12. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Tolles Familienmitglied hast du da, ist das dein Bruder oder was?



Vielleicht ist sein Vater ja viel rummgekommen auf der Welt, wer weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Juli 2010)

Hab mal ein Ticket geschrieben:



> Hallo!
> ist es erlaubt meinem Affen das WoW spielen beizubringen? Ich bin sozusagen sein Erziehunsberechtigter, und ich würde ihm also meinen Account zur Verfügugn stellen. Natürlich würde ich die Zeitliche Begrenzung anmachen, dass er nicht süchtig wird. Er versucht nämlich bei mir  immer die Tasten zu drücken und ich glaube inzwischen könnte er es auch. Er hat nur Sprachprobleme. Daher kann er ingame nicht antworten. Aber ist das erlaubt? Oder wäre das Accountsharing?
> MfG Stormrider



Mal sehen was als Antwort kommt.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (12. Juli 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Hab mal ein Ticket geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal sehen was als Antwort kommt.



Sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da bin ich auch mal gespannt


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (12. Juli 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Hab mal ein Ticket geschrieben:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mal sehen was als Antwort kommt.*



"Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (12. Juli 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> "Das Problem ist uns bekannt, wir arbeiten daran."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




=D die altbewährte antwort auf alles =D


----------



## Haramann (12. Juli 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Wie du dem Threadtitel entnehmen kannst, wäre dass mein Haustier.
> Viele Leute setzten Haustiere mit Familienmitgliedern gleich!


Manche Leute setzen auch ihre WoW chars mit Familienmitgliedern gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also theoretisch wärs ja möglich, wenn der Affe zocken kann wird er auchg sicher eine sinnlose (ich zitiere)*faceroll inc* ija hgoajrdsigdns djsksd js gfdbkgfsd schreiben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (12. Juli 2010)

Sind wir nicht alle Affen?


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Juli 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht alle Affen?



Wir sind keine Affen und stammen - entgegen allgemein angenommen - nicht vom Affen ab. Der Mesch stammt vom Primaten ab! Der Affe stammt auch vom Primaten ab. Sie haben zwar ähnliche Züge sind aber nicht dasselbe. Fische und Delfine sehen sich auch ähnlich haben aber nichts miteinander zu tun, außer dass sie beide im Wasser leben.


----------



## sykee (12. Juli 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> [...] Fische und Delfine sehen sich auch ähnlich haben aber nichts miteinander zu tun, außer dass sie beide im Wasser leben.



und *DIESER *Big Tasty hat nicht mit einem Big Tasty zu tun , außer dem aussehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry musste sein


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Juli 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> und *DIESER *Big Tasty hat nicht mit einem Big Tasty zu tun , außer dem aussehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Delfine sind Säugetiere, haben keine Kiemen, atmen Sauerstoff an der Luft und legen keine Eier wie die meisten Fische. Jetzt sag mir soviele Gemeinsamkeiten. Jegliches Aussehen zählt nur als 1.


----------



## sykee (12. Juli 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Delfine sind Säugetiere, haben keine Kiemen, atmen Sauerstoff an der Luft und legen keine Eier wie die meisten Fische. Jetzt sag mir soviele Gemeinsamkeiten. Jegliches Aussehen zählt nur als 1.



hast ja vollkommen recht musst auch auf den link klicken der UNAUFFÄLLIG im satz versteckt ist


----------



## Karli1994 (12. Juli 2010)

vieleicht erlaubts blizz weil es könnte ja sein das die meisten gm's selber schimpansen sind


----------



## Schiimon (12. Juli 2010)

epic + ist genehmigt soweit ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Juli 2010)

sykee schrieb:


> hast ja vollkommen recht musst auch auf den link klicken der UNAUFFÄLLIG im satz versteckt ist




Hehe, eindeutig, ist ja auch ein anderer BigTasty. Und du hast da Soße im Gesicht. Einfach herrlich. =)


----------



## Karli1994 (12. Juli 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Delfine sind Säugetiere, haben keine Kiemen, atmen Sauerstoff an der Luft und legen keine Eier wie die meisten Fische. Jetzt sag mir soviele Gemeinsamkeiten. Jegliches Aussehen zählt nur als 1.



Du hast die eierlegenden säugetiere vergessen


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Juli 2010)

Karli1994 schrieb:


> Du hast die eierlegenden säugetiere vergessen


Achso, die Eierlegende Säugetiere, die an der Eierschale saugen um sich zu ernähren? =)


----------



## Kæran (12. Juli 2010)

Ich bezweifel, dass Schnabeltier und -igel besser WoW zocken als ein Affe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (12. Juli 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> *Delfine sind Säugetiere*, haben keine Kiemen, atmen Sauerstoff an der Luft *und legen keine Eier* wie die meisten Fische. Jetzt sag mir soviele Gemeinsamkeiten. Jegliches Aussehen zählt nur als 1.



Also Sachen gibts...


----------



## Sorluris (12. Juli 2010)

Einen Affen ein PC - Spiel spielen lassen zu wollen?

Mmh, ich versuche mich gerade in die Gedanken des TE zu versetzen..... , ich schaff es nicht.

Wieso sollte ein Affe, Schimpanse etc. ein Computerspiel spielen lernen sollen? Spielen lernen um für den TE gewisse Materialien zu sammeln!?
DAS finde ich Tierquälerei! Ein Tier sollte man seinen angeboren Instinken einen gewissen Freiraum lassen, und nicht versuchen im zu eigenen Nutzen etwas beizubringen!!
Das wäre ungefähr das gleiche als würde ich meinen Hund beibringen, das er selber Gassi geht, da ich keinen Lust habe mit ihm nach Draussen zu gehen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiffat (12. Juli 2010)

/rnd

100!

omg geiler thread, ich würde es versuchen du musst dem affen halt beibringen, nicht nur an einer stelle zu farmen, das fällt nämlich auf und er muss dauerhaft /dnd sein


----------



## Boddakiller (12. Juli 2010)

dustail schrieb:


> <sarkasmus>
> 
> nicht das es am ende heißt, die affen nehmen den chinesen die arbeitsplätze weg
> 
> </sarkasmus>




ohne die troll commands wäre es lustig gewesen


----------



## Demus (12. Juli 2010)

UGH! UGH!


----------



## No_ones (12. Juli 2010)

Spielt der über Gedanken oder spielt er nen faceroll pala und haut seinen kopf alle paar sekunden auf die tastatur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Migu- (12. Juli 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist sein Vater ja viel rummgekommen auf der Welt, wer weiss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fail Signatur, sorry musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: war ich für sie

btt: normalerweise werden solche threads in minuten zugeflamed und der TE wird zugemotzt, dass es voll sinnlos sei, mal etwas neues *g*


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (12. Juli 2010)

Solange man bezahlt, hat Blizzard eig nichts dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MFG
Pala


----------



## Orthrus (12. Juli 2010)

Da Dein Haustier ja anscheinend schon Foreneiträge bei Buffed.de, unter Verwendung Deines Nicks tätigt,
sollte auch WoW mit Deinem Account kein Problem sein....

Der Unterschied ist vermutlich nur marginal und wird sicherlich keinem Mitspieler oder GM auffallen.


Mit untoten Grüßen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (12. Juli 2010)

DnD an und der Affe fällt nicht auf


----------



## Overskilled (12. Juli 2010)

geiler thread ^^
was aber wenn er zufällig bei einem /w auf die r taste kommt und dann folgendes von sich zu hören gibt : abndhsghsasdnriptreqwnvmsas
da denkt man sich dann seinen teil .. ^^


----------



## StrangeInside (12. Juli 2010)

Sorluris schrieb:


> Einen Affen ein PC - Spiel spielen lassen zu wollen?
> 
> Mmh, ich versuche mich gerade in die Gedanken des TE zu versetzen..... , ich schaff es nicht.
> 
> ...



ich hoffe dir ist schon bewusst das es eher der eigenen erheiterung, langeweile und sicher auch dieser extremen hitze zu verdanken ist das der TE diesen beitrag hier erstellte oder? und es sollte wenn auch vll daraus eine diskusionsgrundlage entstand in erster linie A seinen wissenshunger beruhigen und B als belustigung betrachtet werden.


----------



## sykee (12. Juli 2010)

vote 4 sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siilverberg (12. Juli 2010)

ist dass dann nicht eine von China Farming? O.o


----------



## boonfish (12. Juli 2010)

Sorluris schrieb:


> Einen Affen ein PC - Spiel spielen lassen zu wollen?
> 
> Mmh, ich versuche mich gerade in die Gedanken des TE zu versetzen..... , ich schaff es nicht.
> 
> ...



Dann ist es also angeborener Instikt eines Hundes mit einem menschen Gassi gehen zu wollen?? 
Ich glaube eher ein 'ursprünglicher' Hund würde viel lieber alleine umher streunen. 
Und wer weiß, vielleicht spielen Affen insgeheim Computer oder wollen es gerne lernen...


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Juli 2010)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> ist dass dann nicht eine (art) von China Farming? O.o


Solange es keine Chinesischen Affen sind glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Sorluris (12. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na auf mich wirkte es ernst gemeint, wenn ich da was falsch interpertiert haben sollt, schieb ich es auf die Hitze


----------



## MrBlaki (12. Juli 2010)

Ich würde mich für einen Bonobo entscheiden.
Dieser ähnelt dem Menschen noch um ein paar % mehr als der Menschenaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurde erst vor 2 Jahren nach Forschungen veröffentlicht.


----------



## Felix^^ (12. Juli 2010)

dustail schrieb:


> <sarkasmus>
> 
> nicht das es am ende heißt, die affen nehmen den chinesen die arbeitsplätze weg
> 
> </sarkasmus>



best² xDDDD

btw: ein schwein ist dem menschen auch sehr ähnlich!


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (12. Juli 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich würde wenn dann aber nur einen Schimpansen an den Rechner sitzen, da dieser dem Menschen im Erbgut noch am ähnlichsten ist und deshalb nicht so Verdacht schöpft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja bei der wortwahl fällt das auch nicht merh auf
"ey suche ich noch 4 von 2 heilern und 2 ranges dd (pls keine range dds) für icckronenzitadellle! 10!!!111!1"
(das ist ein zitat!)


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (12. Juli 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> Da Dein Haustier ja anscheinend schon Foreneiträge bei Buffed.de, unter Verwendung Deines Nicks tätigt,
> sollte auch WoW mit Deinem Account kein Problem sein....
> 
> Der Unterschied ist vermutlich nur marginal und wird sicherlich keinem Mitspieler oder GM auffallen.
> ...



Verdammt, ich wurde durchschaut!
*weglauf*


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Juli 2010)

Stiv_Gamer schrieb:


> naja bei der wortwahl fällt das auch nicht merh auf
> "ey suche ich noch 4 von 2 heilern und 2 ranges dd (pls keine range dds) für icckronenzitadellle! 10!!!111!1"
> (das ist ein zitat!)



Ich hab ja schon viel gehört, aber das kann ich dir fast nicht glauen. Das wirkt zu übertrieben !

Edit: Also laut der magischen Acht  darfst du es "Definitely"


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (12. Juli 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon viel gehört, aber das kann ich dir fast nicht glauen. Das wirkt zu übertrieben !



komm mal auf garrosh - eu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehrin (12. Juli 2010)

Eine Fragen :

Was hast du genommen ?


----------



## Petersburg (12. Juli 2010)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> best² xDDDD
> 
> btw: ein schwein ist dem menschen auch sehr ähnlich!



Vote 4 Spiderschwein


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (12. Juli 2010)

> "ey suche ich noch 4 von 2 heilern und 2 ranges dd (pls keine range dds) für icckronenzitadellle! 10!!!111!1"


Da muss ich dem einen Vorposter zustimmen, wirklt wirklich sehr übertrieben.


Aber heute auf Dun Morgh:



> Todesritter: Suche für PdK 10er noch 4 Meel´s (Keine Platten oder 2-Handwaffenträger) und einen Heiler.


Da fragt man sich dann auch


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (12. Juli 2010)

Hmm, garkeine schlechte Idee. Muss ich mir für Schule merken, lasse einfach den Affen meine Hausarbeiten machen^^
Ne, jetzt mal im Ernst, ist das wirklich möglich? Weil Affen sind ja net dumm.


----------



## Vyron268 (12. Juli 2010)

Ich bezweilfe das Der Affe dir wirlich Mats farmen kann, aber mit ner Spezialtastatur oder sowas wird er sicher laufen und schlagen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (12. Juli 2010)

Menschkrieger1995 schrieb:


> Hmm, garkeine schlechte Idee. Muss ich mir für Schule merken, lasse einfach den Affen meine Hausarbeiten machen^^
> Ne, jetzt mal im Ernst, ist das wirklich möglich? Weil Affen sind ja net dumm.



mit jahrelangere übung mit dem affe müsste es gehn
also ja


----------



## Vyron268 (12. Juli 2010)

Stiv_Gamer schrieb:


> mit jahrelangere übung mit dem affe müsste es gehn
> also ja



Manche schleppen ihren Hund zum Hundetrainer, und andere ihren Affen zum WoW-Trainer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (12. Juli 2010)

> mit jahrelangere übung mit dem affe müsste es gehn
> also ja


Da stellt sich nur die Frage, ob es WoW dann noch gibt...Und ob sich das überhaupt lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Charge! (12. Juli 2010)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> TheStormrider schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab mal ein Ticket geschrieben:
> ...



Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











SPOILER: http://www.monkeyhelpers.org/


----------



## Rondinn (12. Juli 2010)

Einfach nur genial Idee

wennst es iwann mal durchsetzt info pls^^


----------



## SchurxoxD (12. Juli 2010)

also wenn das dein ernst ist... dann würd ich dir mal nen artzt empfehlen oder so xD also nen affen dazu zu brigen den lieben langen tag wow zu daddeln.--- da könnt ich mir denken dass wenn blizz dein vid. sieht der als nur ein ban auf dich zukommt... evtl anzeige wegen 'tierquälerei' weil es liegt wohl ganz und ganicht im ermessen des affens den ganzen tag zu zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht böse gemeint das mit dem artzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Und wer kocht den Reis? Dem Affen kann ich Trockenfutter geben.
> Trotzdem danke für den Tipp!



Bananen werden dich wohl teurer kommen als Reis.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (12. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bananen werden dich wohl teurer kommen als Reis.



Aber ich muss sie nicht kochen.
Ich kann nicht kochen, müsst ihr wissen.


----------



## Orgoron (12. Juli 2010)

Lass den Affen am besten nen Jäger spielen den unterschied wird keiner bemerken und auch das er nicht antwortet ist für Blizz sicherlich völlig normal ^^


----------



## Petersburg (12. Juli 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Aber ich muss sie nicht kochen.
> Ich kann nicht kochen, müsst ihr wissen.



Wie gesagt, geb ihm ungekochten reis oder kauf einen 2. der den reis kocht.


----------



## boonfish (12. Juli 2010)

An den Fähigkeiten des Affen wird es nicht scheiter: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jo4g2aKscaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aber man darf nicht vergessen: Traue niemals einem Affen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tipny5ZHGwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und was sagen die Simpsons zum Thema?? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tHxOiFxNDzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## comertz_pole (12. Juli 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> DAS ist mal ein geiler Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falsch der orangutan ist dem menschen vom erbgut am ähnlichsten 98% sind identisch


----------



## Orgoron (12. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, geb ihm ungekochten reis oder kauf einen 2. der den reis kocht.




War zugebenermassen auch mein erster Gedanke aber ihr merkt schon das damit ein eigentlich lustiger Funtread so langsam eine rassistische Note bekommt oder ?


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (12. Juli 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, geb ihm ungekochten reis oder kauf einen 2. der den reis kocht.



Dann hätte ich ja ein ganzes Rudel Chinesen zuhause.
Stell dir mal vor, du stehst morgens auf und dass erste was du siehst ist 1 Chinese der die ganze Zeit mit nem Topf Reis rumrennt und ein zweiter der wie verrückt auf die Tasten hämmert, WoW spielt und dabei den Reis isst. Und dann grinsen sie dich an... o_O



Orgoron schrieb:


> War zugebenermassen auch mein erster Gedanke aber ihr merkt schon das damit ein eigentlich lustiger Funtread so langsam eine rassistische Note bekommt oder ?



Naja, jedes Land hat seine Klisches über die man sich lustig macht. Ob das jetzt umbedingt rassistisch ist? Ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Nimroth22 (12. Juli 2010)

Affen haben keinen Schließmuskel ... das wird ne ziemliche Sauerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurk1 (12. Juli 2010)

HAMMER!!!

Aber ich denk mal du hast ein bissl zu viel in der Sonne gesessen


----------



## Petersburg (12. Juli 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich ja ein ganzes Rudel Chinesen zuhause.
> Stell dir mal vor, du stehst morgens auf und dass erste was du siehst ist 1 Chinese der die ganze Zeit mit nem Topf Reis rumrennt und ein zweiter der wie verrückt auf die Tasten hämmert, WoW spielt und dabei den Reis isst. Und dann grinsen sie dich an... o_O
> 
> 
> ...



oh...oh... AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhh



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Juli 2010)

The Monkey is trying to kill me - Pray for Mo-jo!


----------



## Koradas (12. Juli 2010)

Du kannst ihn nicht nur Mats farmen lassen! Er kann auch Marken farmen! zumindest denkt man das wenn man öfters das Random tool benutzt . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun ich denke der wird darauf einfach keine Lust haben den ganzen Tag das gleiche zu machen ein Affe ist einem Menschen schließlich nicht unähnlich und wird wenn du wegbist warscheinlich den fernseher anmachen und sich auf deine Couch legen.

Viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domifolk (12. Juli 2010)

Du musst da aber höllisch aufpassen. Wenn er z.B im Krater in diversen Höhlen Erze suchen muss,
muss er erst die Gorillas töten. Dein Affe könnte in tiefe Depressionen verfallen oder sich gar umbringen nachdem
er diese Tat für ein einfaches Erz begangen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (12. Juli 2010)

hab letztens nen T9 Hunter mit 500 DPS gesehen in der rnd ini, ich glaub das kann ein affe wirklich besser


----------



## EisblockError (12. Juli 2010)

JA MAN!!!

ALLES KLAR MAN!!

PASS AUF DEIN MOJO AUF MAAAN!!!

Affen-Raid auf ZG!!!

GOGOGO!!!!!


----------



## EisblockError (12. Juli 2010)

Epic Thread...


----------



## VaulTier (12. Juli 2010)

Stiv_Gamer schrieb:


> komm mal auf garrosh - eu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HordeSide? Wenn ja - greetz von Faultier, auch wenn du einer meiner Flamer sein solltest :>

Aber ja, auf Garrosh ist sowas wie 4 von 2 heilern und 2 ranges dds (keine palas) gang und gebe


----------



## Pumba86 (12. Juli 2010)

Geil ey.. Tag gerettet ... xD was n geiler Fred rofl.... Epic...


----------



## Pumba86 (12. Juli 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> hab letztens nen T9 Hunter mit 500 DPS gesehen in der rnd ini, ich glaub das kann ein affe wirklich besser



rofl.. lvl 10Munition und autoshot ohne pet? xD


----------



## EisblockError (12. Juli 2010)

spiderschwein, spiderschwein, er macht das, was ein Spiderschwein macht.

Wäre ja optimal wenn es 8 arme hätte, optimal zum zocken


----------



## ibbi (12. Juli 2010)

auf die idee muss man ersma kommen
super idee



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


probiers
allerdings glaub ich das es seeeeeeeeehr zeitintensiv ist nem Affen WoW spielen beizubringen
obwooohl
hmmm er braucht 1knopf zum aufmounten und abmounten
öhm und vllt zum abbauen von kräutern/erzen
und hau ihm ne riesige minimap hin damit er immer und immer wieder die selbe route fliegt...
wobei 
nein wird wohl nich klappen---zählen haustiere als direktes Familienmitglied?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benethron (12. Juli 2010)

alter paar leute haben echt zu wenig zu tun wie man auf sowas kommt xDDD
wenn man schon so weit ist sollte man als erstes aus der sonne dann noch bissl drüber nachdenken aber kein thread aufmachen im cataclysm forum -.-
und vorallem mit welcher ernsthaftigkeit du das rüberbringst und deswegen frage ich dich ist diese frage ernst gemeint ???
normal is so ein gedanke nicht

auch wenns praktisch wäre


----------



## Fork (12. Juli 2010)

Benethron schrieb:


> alter paar leute haben echt zu wenig zu tun wie man auf sowas kommt xDDD
> wenn man schon so weit ist sollte man als erstes aus der sonne dann noch bissl drüber nachdenken aber kein thread aufmachen im cataclysm forum -.-
> und vorallem mit welcher ernsthaftigkeit du das rüberbringst und deswegen frage ich dich ist diese frage ernst gemeint ???
> normal is so ein gedanke nicht
> ...



Wie ernsthaft er das rüberbringen kann ist doch genial, gerade das macht es so interessant und witzig!


----------



## cortez338 (12. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diverse Randomgruppen anschaue, wird dies bereits von einigen tausend Spielern erfolgreich praktiziert.



wieso machst du Tiere so schlecht ? ^^ 
Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl Affen würden besser spielen als diverse Spieler


----------



## EisblockError (12. Juli 2010)

Das glaube ich nicht, ich glaube einfach dass es keinen unterschied machen würde.

PS: 


Die sicherste Alternative wäre, für deinen Affen einen neuen Account zu machen, und die mats dann auf deinen eigenen rüberzuschicken.


----------



## Tokenlord (12. Juli 2010)

Falls der Affe übrigens mal keine Lust mehr auf dein Trockenfutter hat kannst du ihn auch wunderbar mit diversen Früchten füttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder du lässt ihn hungern damit er besonders blutrünstig wird. Vielleicht wirkt sich das ja positiv auf seine Dps aus xD
Das war natürlich nur ein Scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Affen zu WoW-Sklaven machen ist eine Sache - Hungern lassen geht mir dann aber zu weit!


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juli 2010)

Wieviel kostet denn son' Affe?


----------



## WeRkO (12. Juli 2010)

Endlich mal 'nen gescheites Thema im WoW Forum. Ich würde in der Tat dem (vorzugsweise) Schimpansen einen eigenen Account einrichten. Dem Affen allerdings das Spielen beizubringen dürfte eine ganz schöne Herausforderung darstellen.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (12. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wieviel kostet denn son' Affe?



Das gilt es noch zu klären.
Ich werde die Tage mal im Zoo nachfragen


----------



## Shelung (12. Juli 2010)

Ich weis garnicht was ihr habt.

Mein Affe ist inzwichen so gut der Spielt ein pala in icc 25 hero.
Achja er spielt übrigens bei Ensidia.


Ich habs nie soweit geschafft :.-(.



Und mein Hund geht dafür täglich mit mir Gassi und füttert mich.
Und ich darf meinem affen sogar mats farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Annovella (12. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diverse Randomgruppen anschaue, wird dies bereits von einigen tausend Spielern erfolgreich praktiziert.



1. das und 2. nicht nur Familienmitglieder dürfen dein Acc spielen. Das darf jeder. Lediglich ein höheres Sicherheitsrisiko besteht dort.


----------



## Xandriel (12. Juli 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Eine Konversation mit dem Gamemaster *könnte für das Tier etwas zu schwierig sein* und würde zwangsläufig zum Ban führen.


Du meinst eher umgekehrt, oder?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Juli 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> 1. das und 2. nicht nur Familienmitglieder dürfen dein Acc spielen. Das darf jeder. Lediglich ein höheres Sicherheitsrisiko besteht dort.



sind haustiere nicht in gewisser weise familienmitglieder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (12. Juli 2010)

Xandriel schrieb:


> Du meinst eher umgekehrt, oder?



Nein, Gamemaster sind geübt im Umgang mit Spezies, denen Grammatik und Deutsche Sprache nicht in die Wiege gelegt wurden.
Der arme Affe dagegen wüsste nicht, wie er auf eine Gamemaster Anfrage zu reagieren hätte und würde womöglich Angst bekommen. Deshalb sollte man von Anfang an sicher stellen, dass es garnicht so weit kommt.


----------



## EisblockError (12. Juli 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> 1. das und 2. nicht nur Familienmitglieder dürfen dein Acc spielen. Das darf jeder. Lediglich ein höheres Sicherheitsrisiko besteht dort.



Nein, Accountsharing ist verboten

Es ist nur erlaubt anderen die Daten zu sagen, was dumm wäre.


PS: Flieg dir lieber einen ausm ausland ein, ausm zoo wirste keinen bekommen


----------



## Lenay (12. Juli 2010)

Also die Katze meiner Bekannten kann WoW spielen ^^,ohne Witz ,lässt man die auf ne Tastertur los dann hämmert die fröhlich drauf rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Na gut ...'nen bisschen Schmu ist auch dabei und zwar hat sie eine Tastertur mit Led-Lichtern unter den Tasten und die kann sie beliebig aufleuchten lassen in bestimmten Abständen und Rhythmen.
Die Katze an sich haut dann halt auf die Tasten die grade aufleuchten hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (12. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Nein, Accountsharing ist verboten
> 
> Es ist nur erlaubt anderen die Daten zu sagen, was dumm wäre.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, ich habe deswegen mich gerade auch bei Ebay erkundigt!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Junger-Schimpanse-/160453612392?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Ansichtskarte_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item255bc7d368
dieser wäre doch perfekt, oder?


----------



## Dirfska (12. Juli 2010)

Ich mag klugscheißen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




TheStormrider schrieb:


> Wir sind keine Affen und stammen - entgegen allgemein angenommen - nicht vom Affen ab. Der Mesch stammt vom Primaten ab! Der Affe stammt auch vom Primaten ab. Sie haben zwar ähnliche Züge sind aber nicht dasselbe. Fische und Delfine sehen sich auch ähnlich haben aber nichts miteinander zu tun, außer dass sie beide im Wasser leben.


Menschenaffen (inkl. Menschen) stammen nicht vom Primaten ab, sondern gehören zu den Primaten. Sprich: Menschen und z.B. Schimpansen gehören zu der gleichen Ordnung (Primaten), sogar zur gleichen Familie (Hominidae), aber zu unterschiedlichen Gattungen.
 Fische und Delphine sind sich weitaus unähnlicher als Mensch und Schimpanse. Fische und Delphine haben gemein, dass sie zum gleichen Unterstamm - den Wirbeltieren - gehören. Alles danach geht schon weit auseinander.



MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ich würde mich für einen Bonobo entscheiden.
> Dieser ähnelt dem Menschen noch um ein paar % mehr als der Menschenaffe
> 
> 
> ...


Bonobos sind Menschenaffen (und gehören zu den Schimpansen)
Was allerdings tatsächlich extrem faszinierend ist, ist die Tatsache, dass genetische Untersuchungen folgendes ergeben haben: Wenn man die unterschiedlichen Schimpansengruppen untereinander genetisch vergleicht, merkt man, dass sie nicht alle "einheitlich" sind. Es gibt sogar Fälle, wo eine Gruppe genetisch näher mit dem Menschen verwandt ist, als mit ihren Artverwandten, die sehr weit von der Gruppe entfernt leben.


----------



## Legendary (12. Juli 2010)

comertz_pole schrieb:


> Falsch der orangutan ist dem menschen vom erbgut am ähnlichsten 98% sind identisch



http://sciencev1.orf.at/news/76245.html Lalala... :>


2. Absatz, 4. Zeile. 

War doch vor kurzem erst im Tierpark Hellabrunn in München und hab das dort auch gelesen -_- Ausserdem find ich persönlich (!), dass Schimpansen uns in der Art und "Denkweise" irgendwie verdammt gleich/ähnlich sind.


----------



## Dirfska (12. Juli 2010)

Doppelpost


----------



## LordVarot (12. Juli 2010)

made my day ähh night und ich denke mal wenn du dem affen  oder schimpansen 5 oder 6 verschiedene Farme routen oä beibringst besteht auch die chance das ihn kein gm anlabert ;D
andernfalls
(sarkassmus an)
kauf dir nen chinesen die sind a) billiger stehen b) nicht unter naturschutzt und c) sie sind einfachher zu handhaben  d) beherschen sie wenn du es richtig machst niicht nur das einfache farmen sondern auch das ninja looter upgrade und würfeln auf alles was besser als weiß ist bedarf, wenn du sie in nen dungeon schickst und um auf das thema mit dem reis zurück zukommen ich denke die nehmen auch trockenfutter wenn du ihn genug dressierst (zuckerbrot und Peitsche ;D)
(sarkassmus aus)


----------



## Eyatrian (12. Juli 2010)

Das übliche MiMiMi von den Spieler die nichts auf die Reihe bringen und behaupten, ihr RL würde sie daran hindern...

nun ja sehen wir mal :

Ich spiele Mittwoch, Freitag, und Sonntag von 18-20 Uhr. Aber ich spiele Trotzdem im Endcontent mit.(ICC HM 9/12 Farmstatus)  und nein ich bin da nicht eingestiegen, sondern habe das in den wöchentlich 6 Stunden mit meiner Stammgruppe erreicht.

Und jetzt sag mir, dass du dafür keine Zeit hast, ohne zu lügen!!

Wenn du wirklich wolltest(Bzw. gut genug wärst), könntest du es wie ich machen: von 6-8 raiden und danach weggehen oder was auch immer...


----------



## Aiiitm (12. Juli 2010)

WoW ist seit WotlK so einfach geworden ,da macht es keinen Unterschied mehr ob ein Affe oder ein Mensch den Char steuert.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (12. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Das übliche MiMiMi von den Spieler die nichts auf die Reihe bringen und behaupten, ihr RL würde sie daran hindern...
> 
> nun ja sehen wir mal :
> 
> ...



Du kannst mir nicht sagen, dass du unter solchen Umständen nicht auch gerne einen Affen hättest!


----------



## Chillers (12. Juli 2010)

Lenay schrieb:


> Also die Katze meiner Bekannten kann WoW spielen ^^,ohne Witz ,lässt man die auf ne Tastertur los dann hämmert die fröhlich drauf rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, Katzen sind eben intelligenter als so mancher WoW-Spieler. Und flink. Alles Kraken.


----------



## Selidia (12. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diverse Randomgruppen anschaue, wird dies bereits von einigen tausend Spielern erfolgreich praktiziert.




this.


----------



## Failadin (13. Juli 2010)

Wie du die leute trollst.... xd


----------



## gargomir (13. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Das übliche MiMiMi von den Spieler die nichts auf die Reihe bringen und behaupten, ihr RL würde sie daran hindern...
> 
> nun ja sehen wir mal :
> 
> ...



Du bist mein Held!
Darf ich Dein Schimpanse sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Juli 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Schimpansen uns in der Art und "Denkweise" irgendwie verdammt gleich/ähnlich sind.




ich piss mir aber nicht in den Mund ^^


----------



## EisblockError (13. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Das übliche MiMiMi von den Spieler die nichts auf die Reihe bringen und behaupten, ihr RL würde sie daran hindern...
> 
> nun ja sehen wir mal :
> 
> ...



xD, hauptsache den thread nicht lesen aber deine standart antwort posten um deine sucht zu rechtfertigen und dir was vorzumachen

im ernst, der einzige hier whyned bist du.


PS:



Ich hol mir Paul!!!!

Der spielt dann für mich WoW, muss halt irgendwie nen unterwasser Rechner her.

Paul kann ich dann auch raiden lassen, der weiß immer ob es sich lohnt weil der ja weiß was droppen wird.

Ausserdem sind 8 Arme optimal zum zocken!!


----------



## EisblockError (13. Juli 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Wie du die leute trollst.... xd



fail.... xd


----------



## Aranshi (13. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ich piss mir aber nicht in den Mund ^^



au man wie geil xD lachflash^^


----------



## LoLTroll (13. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ausserdem sind 8 Arme optimal zum zocken!!



700 APM inc.

lass den mal an SC2 dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syphax (13. Juli 2010)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich wieso die Gilde wohl Affenjungs Inc heißt und wieso ihre Spieler besser als die meisten Wow Spieler spielen:

Du warst da wohl nicht der erste mit dieser Idee..


----------



## Fladdi (13. Juli 2010)

muste schon derb lachen wo ich das vom TE gelesen haben .. aber das hier :




dustail schrieb:


> <sarkasmus>
> 
> nicht das es am ende heißt, die affen nehmen den chinesen die arbeitsplätze weg
> 
> </sarkasmus>




will ma wissen was ihr so raucht ey


----------



## Kickass3 (13. Juli 2010)

meinst du das ernst? xD


----------



## EisblockError (13. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub nicht dass es so weit kommt.

Affen kosten mehr als Chinesen


----------



## Failadin (13. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht dass es so weit kommt.
> 
> Affen kosten mehr als Chinesen



Und du hast anscheinend nix besseres zu tun als auf alle posts hier zu antworten? olol


----------



## Vanitra (13. Juli 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Nun habe ich mich gefragt, ob ich den Account reaktivieren und mir *einen Affen* anschaffen und diesem dass WoW spielen beibringen sollte, so dass dieses Tier mir den ganzen Tag über, während ich Arbeite, Mats farmt.





D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde dass ja nun als Account Sharing gelten, aber andererseits ist es meines Wissens doch erlaubt, *Familienmitglieder* mit dem selben Account spielen zu lassen.


Wusste dich das du selbst auch ein Primat bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedenfalls gehören bei mir keine Tiere zur Familie.


----------



## Agarthor (13. Juli 2010)

Sorluris schrieb:


> Einen Affen ein PC - Spiel spielen lassen zu wollen?
> 
> Mmh, ich versuche mich gerade in die Gedanken des TE zu versetzen..... , ich schaff es nicht.
> 
> ...




ich würd sagen klassischer selfown da hunde ja bekanntlich gezähmte wölfe sind also wurden beim zähmen die instinkte unterdrückt und selbst wenn man hunde als eigene tierasse ansieht ich glaub nicht das es ein instinkt vom hund ist gassi geführt zu werden frei rumtollen und rumrennen JA aber garantiert kein gassi gehen!


----------



## Cois (13. Juli 2010)

Hey... also wen Blizzard Affen in den Support setzt , wirst du wohl einen vor deinen Rechner setzen können.


----------



## Agarthor (13. Juli 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Aber ich muss sie nicht kochen.
> Ich kann nicht kochen, müsst ihr wissen.



wie wärs mit dr.benz (heißt das so???^^) fertigreiß einfach in die mikrowelle laut werbung zumindest ^^


----------



## Tuetenpenner (13. Juli 2010)

Cois schrieb:


> Hey... also wen Blizzard Affen in den Support setzt , wirst du wohl einen vor deinen Rechner setzen können.



Jetzt beleidige mal nicht die Affen, mit solch ernidrigenden Vergleichen.


----------



## Agarthor (13. Juli 2010)

comertz_pole schrieb:


> Falsch der orangutan ist dem menschen vom erbgut am ähnlichsten 98% sind identisch



hat glaub nix zu bedeuten mim merschweinchen stimmt das erbgut zu 97,5% überein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mesun (13. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ich piss mir aber nicht in den Mund ^^



der war gut.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (13. Juli 2010)

Agarthor schrieb:


> hat glaub nix zu bedeuten mim merschweinchen stimmt das erbgut zu 97,5% überein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh, vielen Dank für den Tipp. So könnte ich erste Testreihen mit Meerschweinchen machen, bevor ich mir den Affen besorge!


----------



## Seryma (13. Juli 2010)

> 3. Sie stimmen zu, dass Sie unter keinen Umständen (6) Dritte (*ausgenommen ein (1) Minderjähriger, für den Sie den Account eröffnet haben*) auf Ihrem Account spielen lassen, insbesondere zum Zweck der Inanspruchnahme sog. "power leveling services", d.h. der Bezahlung von Dritten, die für Ihren Account spielen;



D. h., du darfst ganz offiziell einen kleinen Chinesen adoptieren und für dich farmen lassen, denn dieser zählt wohl als "Minderjähriger"... dem liegt das "farmen" sogar im Blut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fad-K (13. Juli 2010)

xD was für ne geile Idee!!

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, ob das von Blizz gestattet ist, aber ich wünsche es dir auf jedenfall!! Du musst dann aber auch ein Video hochladen, will sehen wie dein "Azubi" besser spielt wie so viele andere in WoW ^^


----------



## Bandit 1 (13. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diverse Randomgruppen anschaue, wird dies bereits von einigen tausend Spielern erfolgreich praktiziert.



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pastranora (13. Juli 2010)

Wenn du den Affen erfolgreich trainiert hast kann es sogar sein das Blizzard ihn dir abkauft den sie brauchen immer wieder neue *GM'S *


----------



## Rchard (13. Juli 2010)

Pass auf sonnst steht vor Stormwind bald eine Affenstatue!!!!

Hast du denn nie Planet der Affen gesehen?


----------



## Legendary (13. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ich piss mir aber nicht in den Mund ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (13. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir diverse Randomgruppen anschaue, wird dies bereits von einigen tausend Spielern erfolgreich praktiziert.



Warum habe ich bei dem Beitragstitel schon an so eine Antwort gedacht^^

Muss ich ja echt noch übelst glück haben, was meine rnd-gruppen angeht


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (13. Juli 2010)

Hier die Antwort des Gamemasters:



> Hallo Stormrider hier ist Game Master [zensiert].
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Frage hat damit ein blaues und eindeutiges "ja".

lg

Stormrider

Edit: damits auch alle glauben: http://img62.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot071310221541.jpg/


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (14. Juli 2010)

Rchard schrieb:


> Pass auf sonnst steht vor Stormwind bald eine Affenstatue!!!!
> 
> Hast du denn nie Planet der Affen gesehen?



Haha, genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (14. Juli 2010)

Hmm, muss man nicht 18 sein um Erziehungsberechtigt zu werden?

Also wirds unter 18 nix mit dem Affen spielen lassen


----------



## killerotto (14. Juli 2010)

Das Video schickst du mir dann aber!

achja und lass mich noch wissen wenn du es geschaft hast einen Lama Autofahren beizubringen und einer Frau das Denken.



yk


----------



## Zuraxx (14. Juli 2010)

Echt geil xD das ist ein Epic Thread!

P.S. Lass ja nicht Haris Pilton an deinen Affen ran! Die will ihn nur für sich selbst haben!


----------



## pwnytaure (14. Juli 2010)

Bleibt nur eins zu sagen: Affen mit Waffen mann!


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Juli 2010)

killerotto schrieb:


> einen Lama Autofahren beizubringen .
> 
> 
> 
> yk




Asdf movie ftw!


----------



## soca291 (14. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Asdf movie ftw!



das hab ich auch gedacht =D


----------



## TheStormrider (14. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Hmm, muss man nicht 18 sein um Erziehungsberechtigt zu werden?
> 
> Also wirds unter 18 nix mit dem Affen spielen lassen



Ich kenn mich in der Rechtssparte nicht aus, aber wenn ich z.B mit 17 ein Kind bekomme bin ich dafür dann kein Erziehungsberechtigter? Geht das dann auf meine Eltern/Eltern der Partnerin?


----------



## ghostreaver (14. Juli 2010)

Koradas schrieb:


> Du kannst ihn nicht nur Mats farmen lassen! Er kann auch Marken farmen! zumindest denkt man das wenn man öfters das Random tool benutzt .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja wozu gibts weibliche Affen ;DDD uhuhuhuh


----------



## Nexxen (14. Juli 2010)

Ruf mal beim Account und Rechnungsservice an, schilder denen den Fall zeiche den Anruf auf und lade ihn hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist bestimmt en' geiles Gespräch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






BTW: Müsste eig gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur das mit den Conversationen wird wirwklich ein Problem sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Aber dem Affen das spielen beizubringen nimmt glaub ich mehr Zeit in Anspruch als selber zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## landogarner (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich wäre eindeutig für die Adoptiere-einen-Asiaten-Variante. Werfen Schimpansen nicht mit Kacke wenn sie sauer sind??????


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (14. Juli 2010)

landogarner schrieb:


> Also ich wäre eindeutig für die Adoptiere-einen-Asiaten-Variante. *Werfen Schimpansen nicht mit Kacke wenn sie sauer sind??????
> *




Wieso sollten sie das tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serephit (14. Juli 2010)

Sorluris schrieb:


> Das wäre ungefähr das gleiche als würde ich meinen Hund beibringen, das er selber Gassi geht, da ich keinen Lust habe mit ihm nach Draussen zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol. beibringen? meiner macht das seit 3 Jahren und wenn es nicht regnet geht er ohne das ich was sagen muss noch flott zur Tanke Bier holen auf dem Rückweg


----------



## Serephit (14. Juli 2010)

Sorluris schrieb:


> Das wäre ungefähr das gleiche als würde ich meinen Hund beibringen, das er selber Gassi geht, da ich keinen Lust habe mit ihm nach Draussen zu gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol. beibringen? meiner macht das seit 3 Jahren und wenn es nicht regnet geht er ohne das ich was sagen muss noch flott zur Tanke Bier holen auf dem Rückweg


----------



## klein-B'Tuin (14. Juli 2010)

Nimm doch den Chinesen wenn der dann Hunger bekommt kann der Affe dem was kochen, muss er raus kann der Hund mit ihm gehen und wenn wir schon dabei sind kann ein Huhn ihm auch einfache Rechenaufgaben beibringen ^^
Nur mit dem Platz wird das was problematisch aber man kann nicht alles haben^^


----------



## klein-B'Tuin (14. Juli 2010)

Nimm doch den Chinesen wenn der dann Hunger bekommt kann der Affe dem was kochen, muss er raus kann der Hund mit ihm gehen und wenn wir schon dabei sind kann ein Huhn ihm auch einfache Rechenaufgaben beibringen ^^
Nur mit dem Platz wird das was problematisch aber man kann nicht alles haben^^


----------



## Zodttd (14. Juli 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> lol. beibringen? meiner macht das seit 3 Jahren und wenn es nicht regnet geht er ohne das ich was sagen muss noch flott zur Tanke Bier holen auf dem Rückweg



Was ist daran jetzt besonders?

Meiner fährt nach Holland und holt mir Frikandel mit Pommes wenn ich dreimal in die Hände klatsche.


----------



## Rumata (14. Juli 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Das Problem wäre ja, dass das Tier sich wohl ähnlich wie ein Bot anstellen würde und deswegen auch die Aufmerksamkeit der Gamemaster erregen würde.
> Wenn ich nun aber ein Video als Beweis, dass der Affe und nicht ein Bot WoW spielt, an Blizzard senden würde, könnte dieser Ban umgangen werden.



Zum ersten Satz, sag doch gleich du willst nen bot einsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum zweiten Satz wenn du ein video mit nen Wow spielenden Affen hast schicks auf jeden Fall an Blizzard aber nicht nur an denen YOUTUBE alles was geht mann da wirst reich !!!!

(sarkasmus) was ist arbeitet dein Vater im Tierlabor und bringt öfters Arbeit mit nach Hause ? (/sarkasmus) Oder woher hast du den Affen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hört der auf Bruder ?


P.S: Is dir faad gewesen oder ist das ein Beitrag für den preis: So vergaukelte ich die WOW Forum user 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (14. Juli 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Hier die Antwort des Gamemasters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na perfekt, dann steht dem Recruit-a-Affe Programm ja nichts mehr im Wege. Danke für deine Unterstützung!



EisblockError schrieb:


> Hmm, muss man nicht 18 sein um Erziehungsberechtigt zu werden?
> 
> Also wirds unter 18 nix mit dem Affen spielen lassen



Das passt, ich werde nächste Woche 20. 



Rumata schrieb:


> Zum ersten Satz, sag doch gleich du willst nen bot einsetzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass ich einen Bot einsetzten möchte? Affen sind Organische Lebewesen, die haben soviel mit Bots gemeinsam, wie der Nordpol mit unserem derzeitigen Wetter.
Zudem wäre meine Frage doch dann auch ganz anders gestellt worden.

Und wie kommst du da drauf, dass ich jemanden vergaukel?


----------



## Ziceeth (15. Juli 2010)

Nette Idee -- Zum schießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Ziceeth


----------



## Ziceeth (15. Juli 2010)

Btw. man kann auch unter 18 Erziehungsberechtigt sein.

MfG Ziceeth


----------



## Aridios (25. Juli 2010)

ich hab da mal ne frage an dich...bist du irgendwie wahnsinnig? wie willst du einem affen ein mmo beibringen? und was noch viel interessanter ist, wo bekommst du einen affen her?...und was macht der affe wenn er beim farmen gekillt wird? rast der dir dann wie von der terantel gestochen durch die wohnung?^^...aber ich mach dirn angebot: wenn dus schaffst deinem affen wow beizubringen, dann bring ich meinem wellensittich bei hier auf buffed threads zu erstellen xD


----------



## razielsun (25. Juli 2010)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst du auch einen Chinese adoptieren und ihn spielen lassen.



that's made my day!


----------



## JJK (25. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe zwei Meerschweinchen trainiert. Denen liegt das Farmen im Blut.

Epic Thread übrigens XD


----------



## ...SKIP... (25. Juli 2010)

einer der besten threads *gg*
also wenn dus schaffst das der affe wow spielt dann MUSS ich das sehen das ist einfach zu geil xD
überhaupt find ich die antwort vom gm geil ^^

MfG SkipX


----------



## Fipsin (25. Juli 2010)

Und sein Bruder ist das Hunterpet ocer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Recht geil geschrieben denke das war emhr zur belustigung als Erstnzunehmend^^


----------



## Schustrij (25. Juli 2010)

Raindog schrieb:


> Amen, allerdings hättest du den Thread gleich dicht machen sollen -.-


Liebes Buffed Team, Ihr habt ein neuen Moderator namens Raindog. Leider ist er Inkonpentent. Da dieser Thread eine Ausreichende Grundlage bietet braucht auch der Thread nicht geschlossen werden.

BTT:
Ich denke das mit dem Affen sollte klappen, musst aber vorher den Affen erziehen nicht das er einfach AFK geht wenn er am Farmen ist. Sonst lohnt sich der Affe nicht. Wegen Acc Sharing, wenn es von einer IP betrieben wird ist es nicht schlimm.


----------



## Malokos (25. Juli 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Ich würde mich für einen Bonobo entscheiden.
> Dieser ähnelt dem Menschen noch um ein paar % mehr als der Menschenaffe
> 
> 
> ...



TUt mir leid dich enttäuschen zu müssenaber der Bonobo ist nur sehr nah mit dem menschen verwand, aber nicht so nah wie der Schimpanse. Man hat erst neuerdings herausgefunden, dass Bonobos eine eigene Menschenaffenart sind und nicht , wie früher angenommen, eine Unterart der Schimpansen seien.

btt: Also prinzipiell nice topic aber obs erlaubt ist ka xD


----------



## EisblockError (26. Juli 2010)

Jop wie bereits geschrieben ist es erlaubt


----------

